# Old Cigars Value Question



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Say I found a box of 50, 6 cent King Edward cigars dont know what exact era they are from but I would estimate 40's or earlier. How much would they be worth? Condition is good.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

The problem is the same as with old wine. King Edward is not known as one of the great brands, also - who knows where they have been and how they have been stored. More than likely they have at some point or at various times dried out completely, and that would make them not very good smokes.

Why not try one and see... Larry.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

justinwb said:


> Say I found a box of 50, 6 cent King Edward cigars dont know what exact era they are from but I would estimate 40's or earlier. How much would they be worth? Condition is good.


Try rehumidifying them for a few months. You might be suprised. I'm attempting to bring back a few Counselor Clear Havana's I found in an antique shop last month. I'm not expecting miracles, but who knows.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

http://gotham-cigar-museum.com/default.aspx

or PM Hollywood.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

I would condition them for a few weeks and then smoke one - if they have not been too badly abused -could be a real find. 1940-1950's clear Havana's (at .06 -.20 original price and in good condition) are fetchin some amazing prices. $250-$350 per box of 25 would be a good estimate.

http://gotham-cigar-museum.com/havana.aspx for reference!


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I jumped on them, here are some pics:









I got them for a decent price so I think I will sell them to fund my padron habit.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a great find!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Pardon me, but did I hear you say you had King Edward in a box?


















Well you better let him out then


Sorry, I know this is ancient but I couldn't resist.:hn


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

The box of King Edwards is a thing of beauty. I would keep it as a display item. They don't seem to br Havana, and the word Swisher rings a soft but clear warning bell. 

Good luck with the sale. Larry.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

BTW - The cello doesn't look yellow to me. What's up with that?


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

PUFFNMO said:


> The box of King Edwards is a thing of beauty. I would keep it as a display item. They don't seem to br Havana, and the word Swisher rings a soft but clear warning bell.
> 
> Good luck with the sale. Larry.


Swisher was at one time a respectable domestic cigar manufacturer. They didn't begin to go down hill until they switched to homogenized wrapper and binder back in the 60's.


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

fsjonsey said:


> Swisher was at one time a respectable domestic cigar manufacturer. They didn't begin to go down hill until they switched to homogenized wrapper and binder back in the 60's.


Yep, these are the good ones not the crappy paper homogenized nasty cancer stick wrapper. Can't wait to get them 

ETA: You wouldnt believe what I got them for.......


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

well it better had not been more than 6 cents each!!!! (and no less than 4 cents each)

:r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

where do you guys find this stuff!


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

King Edward WWII Vintage, A Review.

Prelight Aroma: Grandma Basement


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PUFFNMO said:


> King Edward is not known as one of the great brands


I would highly disagree. King Edward was very well-known and very popular brand in it's day.

Nice find!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

That's pretty amazing, especialy that its the full box! Hopefully they haven't been beaten up to much.


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

sikk50 said:


> That's pretty amazing, especialy that its the full box! Hopefully they haven't been beaten up to much.


Apparently they came from an estate sale, they found them in a old humidor this was the only box that was not empty


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

justinwb said:


> Apparently they came from an estate sale, they found them in a old humidor this was the only box that was not empty


If they were in a humidor, they could be very nice.


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Footbag said:


> If they were in a humidor, they could be very nice.


Possibly, however alot of people dont maintain there humi's like they should.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

justinwb said:


> Possibly, however alot of people dont maintain there humi's like they should.


Whats your climate like?


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

I bought them online, they are coming from IL.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

justinwb said:


> I bought them online, they are coming from IL.


Aha. Not the most humid of climates, but good luck.


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

There here! And oh are they ever so magnificent, the yellowing of the cellophane is amazing as well as the condition. I cant begin to explain how excited I am!

Here are a few pictures, I tried to macro to show the yellowing.




























The best part is the box is complete and unaltered and all the cigars are unmolested.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Fire one up and give us a review! :ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Are they in your humidor? Or in other words, are you planning on smoking one?


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Footbag said:


> Are they in your humidor? Or in other words, are you planning on smoking one?


I put them in my humidor but I think I am going to sell them, I dont smoke as much as I used to no use in me keeping them. Plus I have a nasty nasty padron habbit


----------



## headonstraight (Oct 29, 2016)

I distinctly remember the King Edward advertising jingle:

What do you get for just six cents?

Great big King Edward cigar!


----------

